# Cutting copper



## gotthefever (Jun 5, 2012)

someone was asking how to cut copper here's the best way I found to do it.Take a 3/8 to 1/2 drill bit,drill straight down through a piece of steel.Then take an 1/8 bit and drill a whole in from the side into the larger hole. Turn the drill press on clamp down the steel lower drill into hole then feed copper in from the side through the 1/8 inch hole.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 5, 2012)

[] Works quite well, just use a 3/8 drill bit or the pieces get too big.........


----------



## epackage (Jun 5, 2012)

Like this?

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-170604/mpage-1/key-cutting%252Ccopper/tm.htm#170606


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah, just like that, and using the 3/8 drill bit mentioned only........[]


----------

